

Show HN: Convoy's Game of Life in Browser - anuragpeshne
http://www.anuragpeshne.com/life

======
MichaelCrawford
do you have an iOS device by chance, if so you could beta test warp life:
[http://www.warplife.com/life/](http://www.warplife.com/life/)

If you want to test, mail your UDID to mdcrawford@gmail.com

I'm expecting to issue the second beta soon.

~~~
anuragpeshne
Unfortunately no, I don't have an iOS device. Maybe I'll get one by the time
you issue the final version.

------
drvortex
Conway

